# One Piece vs Naruto ( Stories )



## MyEyes (Feb 27, 2010)

some1 said that one piece stories are more emotional than naruto stories
so i will give you 3 stories from each manga
and u will tell me your opinion

One piece stories :

Brook's Past
Robin's Past
the story of Chopper/Ace


Naruto stories :


the story of itachi and sasuke 
the story of nagato konan and yahiko
the story of kakashi and obito ( kakashi gaiden )

ur opinion?


----------



## tashtin (Feb 27, 2010)

naruto hands down, i dont think one piece can compare imo


----------



## Tom San (Feb 27, 2010)

One Piece is way more touching than Naruto in my opinion. You can relate to the the characters more easily because they're not antagonists like Itachi or just annoying like Sasuke for example. I won't say that Naruto is not touching at all but One Piece is simply better.


----------



## MyEyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Poll added.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 27, 2010)

Where's the poll? YOU CAN'T CREATE SUCH THREADS WITHOUT A POLL!

One Piece.

Oh, and- Inb4lock.

Edit:
Nevermind, you added the poll.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Feb 27, 2010)

I like both, but On Piece was simply much better in the "emotional" department. I don't know how or why, but it actually left an impact. It made me FEEL for the characters. In Naruto, it's just another one of those "sad moments" that are just... there and don't make me fell much at all, IF anything at all.

I would prefer all three of the One Piece examples/arcs/stories you have listed.


----------



## MyEyes (Feb 27, 2010)

that is ridiculous 
atleast give a good reason


----------



## Tom San (Feb 27, 2010)

Whatt?! We did. Matrious with the impact left, and myself with the antagonists. Why should I feel sad or relate to the bad guys? The feeling you get when you hear Luffy scream something when someone is attacking his nakama or when he says "Gear..SECOND" is way more touching than what you will feel when hearing Sasuke complain or Sakura crying..or Naruto and what not..


----------



## Fran (Feb 27, 2010)

Why bother  . . . 

Naruto for me, but expect an angry One Piece brigade bawwing at you for comparing it to Naruto.


----------



## MyEyes (Feb 27, 2010)

what sakura or naruto have to do with this ?..
pain got an ugly life to live.
itachi too. ( all the truth )
and kakashi gaiden ? its a sad story.
i think u guys just one piece fans
o.O


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 27, 2010)

MyEyes said:


> i think u guys just one piece fans
> o.O


You can't complain about it. You didn't read One Piece yourself. And yeah, I'm that guy from the other forum. I read both of them, unlike you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2010)

Obviously One Piece.

Going Merry and Robin's past > hyperventilation and bawwwing from Naruto over his boyfriend.


----------



## samnas (Feb 27, 2010)

OP had good stories, but the main reason i liked it was because it was handled pretty damn well ...

Naruto had great stories, lots of potential, but most of it was wasted ...


----------



## Teach (Feb 27, 2010)

Bwahahahaha! Kishi can't write good emotional scenes anymore. The only good one was Haku and Zabuza.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pain's story pwns all OP stories, that was SARCASM.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 27, 2010)

One Piece by a long shot.

Naruto stories are sad, theres no arguement there, but they arent carried out very well. One Piece makes you feel for the characters in a way that Naruto cant even compare. I've never cried reading manga but I came damn close during chopper's and robin's backstory.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

OP stories are all very manipulative but they're executed well, Naruto's aren't.


----------



## The Imp (Feb 27, 2010)

Of the 7 listed, Chopper's back story was the best.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 27, 2010)

the story of itachi and sasuke 

lol really now? I was glad when that awfull fight was over I stopped caring about either of them.

the story of nagato konan and yahiko

Didn't care one bit about that whole Jiraiya and his students thing, it felt like Kishi just threw it their out of the blue and felt like a filler to me, it also didn't explain much about the characters and was just some sappy standard 'Naruto-sad story'

the story of kakashi and obito ( kakashi gaiden )

This was pretty ok, but also because it was the last of Naruto that was still okay before the super-jutsu spamming and awfull writing.



Please understand I like One Piece way more, but it's not because I'm a One Piece tard but just because Naruto got really bad after part 1, I was a real Narutard back in the day, but liking the recent Naruto just means you have a low standard because the hyperventilating from just hearing sasuke's name is just bullshit.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 27, 2010)

I voted naruto becasuse it had kakashi gaiden that makes it clear winner.


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say OP. Robin had the most well written past in HST IMO.


----------



## Neelon (Feb 27, 2010)

People voting blindingly for One piece just forgot how great were Naruto backstories back in part I. (Especially Gaara's)
So I'm voting for part I over One piece.
but one piece has far more good backstories than Naruto. 
(Madara's past, Nagato's past, Orochimaru's past are the shittiest among HST imo)


----------



## Kimimaro (Feb 27, 2010)

Meh. I prefer Naruto.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 27, 2010)

Neelon said:


> People voting blindingly for One piece just forgot how great were Naruto backstories back in part I. (Especially Gaara's)
> So I'm voting for part I over One piece.
> but one piece has far more good backstories than Naruto.
> (Madara's past, Nagato's past, Orochimaru's past are the shittiest among HST imo)



have you read chopper's backstory?

nothing in naruto compares to that.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 27, 2010)

Chopper's one was really good, although it featured the first non-human crew member it was the most human one of the back stories til then.

Brooke's one was also really good.

But I must say I still like Zabuza and Haku one, although if I look at right now it's slightly less more impressing then first, but still good nonetheless


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 27, 2010)

I only read to OP to that desert thing so I read choppers story but yeah OP's crap is typically better than all of Naruto except for maybe Gaara's story when you take in what it really is.


----------



## UrumiGTO (Feb 27, 2010)

naruto part 1 "zabuza and haku" (very touching) is comporable to one piece.
naruto part 2 is  shit


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 27, 2010)

Obvious One Piece is obvious


----------



## MdB (Feb 27, 2010)

/thread


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 27, 2010)

One Piece.

Naruto has three or four eye-wetting moments like Chouji's pseudo-death, Haku/Zabuza's deaths, Kakashi Gaiden...but One Piece has made me flat-out cry (Chopper's flashback, Merry's Viking funeral, to a lesser extent Robin's response to Luffy at Enies Lobby).

I think a lot of it has to do with how the anime team handles it, as well, though, probably. I find it hard to be touched by manga, but in anime you have motion, sound, the works.

That being said, what does get through in manga as well as anime is funny moments and moment of awesome, in which I also think One Piece does better.

One Piece is, overall, in my opinion, better in all aspects of emotion. You laugh, you cry, you thank God when that one douche bag gets his face punched in... Can't say the same for Naruto (unless next week Naruto pounds Sasuke into the ground).

Enies Lobby probably has as many awesome, sad, and funny moments as all of Naruto, unfortunately.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 27, 2010)

Fuck this tripe, lets talk about something that matters

_Fruits basket_ had the best back stories eva!


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 27, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Of the 7 listed, Chopper's back story was the best.



My favorite too, with Skypeia coming in next.

Everything else is noticeably below those two.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2010)

One piece,I mean in the emotional department only the Robins past crush the 3 examples of naruto that you mentioned


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, I guess this is a troll thread....


Anyway, OP hands down. This isn't even debatable as it so bloody obvious....


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 27, 2010)

Kakashi's past would be the one I really found touching.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah.. the weekly Naruto Vs onepiece thread. 

Really can't wait for next week.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 27, 2010)

Avante said:


> Ah.. the weekly Naruto Vs onepiece thread.
> 
> Really can't wait for next week.



Who's going to post that Michael Jackson popcorn image this time?


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 27, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Who's going to post that Michael Jackson popcorn image this time?



Too soon, _"Srsbsns"_ hasn't been activated yet.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 27, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Too soon, _"Srsbsns"_ hasn't been activated yet.



OBDler, OPlers & Narutards incoming in 3, 2, 1...
Anyway, should be fun.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MdB (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2010)

*I would say Naruto since only Nami and Robin's back story touch me emotional*


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2010)

And what touched you in Naruto?


----------



## Chou (Feb 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> And what touched you in Naruto?



Sai's penis


----------



## MyEyes (Feb 28, 2010)

good times.
this
or this
good times.


----------



## Carbuncle (Feb 28, 2010)

backstorys meant as emotional anchors are pretty much always boring and stuff that you just want to get over with. 

Even though Naruto ones are boring, One piece lines such as "I wanna live!" and "Nami you are my nakama!" just make you frown or facepalm.

Now backstorys with information purposes on the other hand are nice, but since thread seems to take an emotional approach I wont comment on it further.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 28, 2010)

They both honestly suck and generally come off as forced tear jerkers.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 28, 2010)

Carbuncle said:


> backstorys meant as emotional anchors are pretty much always boring and stuff that you just want to get over with.
> 
> Even though Naruto ones are boring, One piece lines such as "I wanna live!" and "Nami you are my nakama!" just make you frown or facepalm.
> 
> Now backstorys with information purposes on the other hand are nice, but since thread seems to take an emotional approach I wont comment on it further.



I'm pretty sure you are on an island alone with the unfortunate Tekken on that.


----------



## Carbuncle (Feb 28, 2010)

I think once you have a good long think about it. You'll join us.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 28, 2010)

MyEyes said:


> some1 said that one piece stories are more emotional than naruto stories
> so i will give you 3 stories from each manga
> and u will tell me your opinion
> 
> ...



Oh wait was that supposed to be emotional...........dam it another failure of Kishi that flew right past me.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 28, 2010)

Carbuncle said:


> backstorys meant as emotional anchors are pretty much always boring and stuff that you just want to get over with.
> 
> Even though Naruto ones are boring, One piece lines such as "I wanna live!" and "Nami you are my nakama!" just make you frown or facepalm.
> 
> Now backstorys with information purposes on the other hand are nice, but since thread seems to take an emotional approach I wont comment on it further.







Tekken said:


> They both honestly suck and generally come off as forced tear jerkers.





> Your opinion does not make fact.
> 
> I'm going to be an elitist and just say people are stupid. They believe that just because they did not enjoy something it is automatically bad. I for one despise Gleizes paintings, but they are nowhere near bad. Anime fans are the biggest majority to the rule. They tend to believe they don't enjoy something, it is automatically bad.



Just quoting someone


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> I'm pretty sure you are on an island alone with the unfortunate Tekken on that.




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## Superstars (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> They both honestly suck and generally come off as forced tear jerkers.





Carbuncle said:


> backstorys meant as emotional anchors are pretty much always boring and stuff that you just want to get over with.
> 
> Even though Naruto ones are boring, One piece lines such as "I wanna live!" and "Nami you are my nakama!" just make you frown or facepalm.
> 
> Now backstorys with information purposes on the other hand are nice...



These messages have been endorsed by *Superstars*.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2010)

how bad is it when a series is losing to another series on its own forum?

where are the vicious narutards at?


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch, the macro card. Looks like they win, Malumultimus.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 28, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> how bad is it when a series is losing to another series on its own forum?
> 
> where are the vicious narutards at?



Back in 2003-2004.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 28, 2010)

Thread needs more Franky flashback


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate how almost every One Piece emotional scene features an exaggerated caricature of a person crying or shouting. Absolutely no subtlety, which more often then none. Causes me to fall into uncontrollable fits of laughter.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I hate how almost every One Piece emotional scene features an exaggerated caricature of a person crying or shouting. Absolutely no subtlety, which more often then none. Causes me to fall into uncontrollable fits of laughter.



This post is also endorsed by *Superstars*, keep up the good work, mate.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I hate how almost every One Piece emotional scene features an exaggerated caricature of a person crying or shouting. Absolutely no subtlety, which more often then none. Causes me to fall into uncontrollable fits of laughter.



I laughed a decent amount @ HxH Emotional scenes But hey i just we have different senses of humor


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 28, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> I laughed a decent amount @ HxH Emotional scenes But hey i just we have different senses of humor



Uh, what's you're point?

Edit: I can't even remember the "Emotional" scenes in HXH. The only one I clearly remember was when Gon was fubared by Kanaria, which I found hilarious after seeing Gons face.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 28, 2010)

One Piece is much more emotional. 
Naruto is all lulz.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Uh, what's you're point?



People finds stuff funny when stuff tries to be emotional


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 28, 2010)

Why do we need this thread, again? 

I refuse to vote for either. I go to this subsection to see varied and unique mangas, not to watch pissing contests between Bleach, Naruto, and One Piece fans.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I hate how almost every One Piece emotional scene features an exaggerated caricature of a person crying or shouting. Absolutely no subtlety, which more often then none. Causes me to fall into uncontrollable fits of laughter.


How DARE a comic known for having exaggerated facial expressions have scenes with exaggerated facial expressions. THE AUDACITY OF THAT ODA.


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 28, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> People finds stuff funny when stuff fails to be emotional



Fixed it for ya.



The Situation said:


> How DARE a comic known for having exaggerated facial expressions have scenes with exaggerated facial expressions. THE AUDACITY OF THAT ODA.



Exaggerated faces in a scene that's trying to be moving, ends up turning the scene into a comedy not a tragedy.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Fixed it for ya.



No ill change what i said

That don't work. if it failed Then no one would of found it emotional


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 28, 2010)

> Exaggerated faces in a scene that's trying to be moving, ends up turning the scene into a comedy not a tragedy.


You are wrong. Seriously. You are talking about giving a serious expression to a character who would look odd with one. Tom is a 3 meter tall Fish Man hybrid who looks goofy as fuck. Its doubtful anything but an exaggerated expression would work in a case where he is being emotional. Also, in that scene he isn't crying or some sob shit, he's proclaiming the pride he took in being the man who made Roger's ship.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 28, 2010)

Admittingly though, that _Haku X Zabuza_ shit made me cry


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 28, 2010)

The Situation said:


> You are wrong. Seriously. You are talking about giving a serious expression to a character who would look odd with one. Tom is a 3 meter tall Fish Man hybrid who looks goofy as fuck. Its doubtful anything but an exaggerated expression would work in a case where he is being emotional. Also, in that scene he isn't crying or some sob shit, he's proclaiming the pride he took in being the man who made Roger's ship.



Wha? Characters display serious faces all the time in One Piece. It's only when something abnormal happens, that they put on these stupid exaggerated faces. Sometimes, it's appropriate, however if you are trying to move the audience with faces like this:



It's another story altogether, at least for me.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 28, 2010)

*HOW DARE THIS MOTHER FUCKING GOOFY MOTHER FUCKER LOOK GOOFY WHILE BEING EMOTIONAL*


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 28, 2010)

^

That's the point, it kills the emotion because it looks stupid. When you have a character whose mouth is bigger than his face and his boogers are flying at the screen. I find it hard to do anything but laugh.  And, please spoiler tag ugh.




ArtieBoy said:


> No ill change what i said
> 
> That don't work. if it failed Then no one would of found it emotional



This is a matter of opinion, I mean if we are talking about emotions that is.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> ^
> 
> That's the point, it kills the emotion because it looks stupid. When you have a character whose mouth is bigger than his face and his boogers are flying at the screen. I find it hard to do anything but laugh.



YOU JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND ODA'S BRILLIANT ART! GO BACK TO YOUR BLEECH AND GAYRUTO!!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Back in 2003-2004.



ah those were the days.


----------



## MdB (Feb 28, 2010)

Told you he was coming.

Sup Phenom/Whitebeard....


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't understand why some of the op fans try to change the opinions of those who choose naruto instead? I mean if the dude finds the facial expression in the scene funny why do you have to argue with his OPINION? 

that being said I'm neutral in this poll because none of the mangas affected me emotionally, well maybe naruto did with zabuza and haku, but that was the only time.


----------



## Perseverance (Feb 28, 2010)

One Piece, if you read both you'll see, unless your an idiot that dropped and hit their head out their mothers vagina after being born, you'd full agree.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 28, 2010)

Meh...

The only emotional scene to stand out to me is Laboon!

So OP gets my vote. =X


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 28, 2010)

Norland and Chopper's backstories really pulled at my heart strings

Naruto had some fine emotional scenes, some that stick out are Inari's childhood and Naruto forcing Neji to give up his bullshit destiny belief. 

/ontopic


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 28, 2010)

One piece hands down   The death of the going Mary , ussop vs luffy , skytopia, Robins past , Mr. 2s sacrafise are all epic . Naruto's been down hill in being emotional since Zabuza and Haku (hard to top that)


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 1, 2010)

hey Malumultimus, looks like we'll be needing a bigger island.


----------



## Tools (Mar 1, 2010)

On Piece has a lot more emotional scenes and the scenes are a lot more emotional obviously.


----------



## ScorpioNN (Mar 5, 2010)

One piece.
Its obvious


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 5, 2010)

Whitebeard > Jiraiya.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 5, 2010)

Naruto.

The tardism with One Piece is truly remarkable here. For me this goes to Naruto, because I read that one first. This assessment is very subjective and the issue here is not the execution, but the IMPACT and EMOTION of the backstory. It was my first manga and first proper anime. One piece looked and still looks like a story drawn for children 8-12 and just the whole drawing style does not appeal to me. I cannot even think about crying/ feeling emotional much. 

As for Naruto crying. Luffy's tears and snots do not make me feel any more emotional than seeing a child cry for his lolipop and I don't care about those .

Having said that if you've read OP first and then Naruto you can argue the same point as me. This for me is really subjective. In my case I knew a lot about shounen when I read OP and nothing when I read Naruto.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 5, 2010)

LooneR said:


> Naruto.
> 
> The tardism with One Piece is truly remarkable here. For me this goes to Naruto, because I read that one first. This assessment is very subjective and the issue here is not the execution, but the IMPACT and EMOTION of the backstory. It was my first manga and first proper anime. One piece looked and still looks like a story drawn for children 8-12 and just the whole drawing style does not appeal to me. I cannot even think about crying/ feeling emotional much.
> 
> ...



Well, of course you are entitled to your own opinion but you sure as hell can't call  shitty art 
And well, obviously your form of nostalgia could also be called tardism here.
The choice the OP made in general is rather unfitting for those shows as there are better flashbacks in both shows.


----------



## camel.d (Mar 5, 2010)

One Piece is better at this than naruto , it's more emotional .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 5, 2010)

Shameful thread 
the pool should have to be One Piece vs HunterXHunter


----------



## Xnr (Mar 5, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Well, of course you are entitled to your own opinion but you sure as hell can't call  shitty art
> And well, obviously your form of nostalgia could also be called tardism here.
> The choice the OP made in general is rather unfitting for those shows as there are better flashbacks in both shows.



You seem to have misread my post. I said the drawing style does not appeal to me. One epic page from one of the most epic moments of OP does not change that. I just don't like the way characters are drawn, you know, style. They look like sketched. But that's beside the point.

I am not accusing people of tardism because they like OP. In fact I said someone in the opposite position is entitled to the complete opposite opinion i.e. read OP first loved it first. I was saying people slagging Naruto off because OP is some kind of masterpiece are wrong. Because it's not and it's meant to be. Read Berserk, Monster, etc. that's really good and emotional. This is written for children and more for entertainment than deep analytical thinking.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 5, 2010)

LooneR said:


> You seem to have misread my post. I said the drawing style does not appeal to me. One epic page from one of the most epic moments of OP does not change that. I just don't like the way characters are drawn, you know, style. They look like sketched. But that's beside the point.
> 
> I am not accusing people of tardism because they like OP. In fact I said someone in the opposite position is entitled to the complete opposite opinion i.e. read OP first loved it first. I was saying people slagging Naruto off because OP is some kind of masterpiece are wrong. Because it's not and it's meant to be. Read Berserk, Monster, etc. that's really good and emotional. This is written for children and more for entertainment than deep analytical thinking.


I read Naruto first and watched it first. Hell, the first time I tried One Piece I didn't like it and stopped watching. It took me several months until I finally decided to give it a try, and then I loved it.
And you can't say that the whole plot of the Ancient Kingdom, the Void Century, the Will of D., the secrets of the World Govenment, etc. isn't interesting. It's better than Naruto's plot of chasing after Sasuke and trying to stop Madara's retarded plan (which he by the way revealed in a retarded way. He popped out of nowhere and suddenly became all "OK, guys. I'll tell you all about my plan, for no reason. Listen very carefully". I mean, such a great writing)


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 5, 2010)

MyEyes said:


> some1 said that one piece stories are more emotional than naruto stories
> so i will give you 3 stories from each manga
> and u will tell me your opinion
> 
> ...



you picked 2 of the worst stories in naruto...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> you picked 2 of the worst stories in naruto...


He picked up the three he liked the best, and relied on other people's opinion for One Piece's choices.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 5, 2010)

LooneR said:


> You seem to have misread my post. I said the drawing style does not appeal to me. One epic page from one of the most epic moments of OP does not change that. I just don't like the way characters are drawn, you know, style. They look like sketched. But that's beside the point.
> 
> I am not accusing people of tardism because they like OP. In fact I said someone in the opposite position is entitled to the complete opposite opinion i.e. read OP first loved it first. I was saying people slagging Naruto off because OP is some kind of masterpiece are wrong. Because it's not and it's meant to be. Read Berserk, Monster, etc. that's really good and emotional. This is written for children and more for entertainment than deep analytical thinking.



Just rewatched Monster last week, still hasn't lost anything of it's touch (Grimmer ).
Of course it is written for chidlren, but OP, FMA and several other Shonen feature stories that are pretty good even compared to Seinen. It was the same with Naruto Part 1....until kishi decided to go all Uchiha over us.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 5, 2010)

This is going to be my final post. I am trying to tell you guys that my preference for Naruto is because of emotion and not because of the story. 

I liked the idea more, but the OP storytelling is definitely executed better than Naruto's. A manga does not need to have every single details as the top in the category. Naruto's storytelling has degraded over the years. You just have to look at the Konoha Library . After all if Naruto was as good then you would not be able to sprout GOda stuff, etc . Plus I said I am subjective as are most of the people watching. 

But I refuse to comply with the opinion of others just because that's the fad. I've had enough of that and have actually never done in my life. It's good to see some adult thinking and discussion here. Unexpected to say the least.


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm going to say Naruto because it's made me cry more often than OP so far, about 3-4 times to just 2 in OP.  Both have some really amazing and emotional stories though.  I prefer how OP keeps all the characters involved somewhat though compared to Naruto, but I think that Kishimoto has really done a fantastic job at inspiring sadness in some of the stories.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 5, 2010)

I never liked One piece. So Naruto.


----------



## yami (Mar 5, 2010)

LooneR said:


> You seem to have misread my post. I said the drawing style does not appeal to me. One epic page from one of the most epic moments of OP does not change that. I just don't like the way characters are drawn, you know, style. They look like sketched. But that's beside the point.
> 
> I am not accusing people of tardism because they like OP. In fact I said someone in the opposite position is entitled to the complete opposite opinion i.e. read OP first loved it first. I was saying people slagging Naruto off because OP is some kind of masterpiece are wrong. Because it's not and it's meant to be. Read Berserk, Monster, etc. that's really good and emotional. This is written for children and more for entertainment than deep analytical thinking.



I read Berserk and Monster and I would still claim One Piece to be a superior SERIES. Why? Consistency, something Berserk lacks nowadays(10 chapter per year, wtf is that?). Monster was good though.

One Piece has more likeable characters than most series, I cant seem to find any characters in OP that I truly hate( unlike Naruto and Bleach, where certain characters are just waste of panels).

One last point, ALL mangas, Sienen or shounen, are meant to be entertaining, they can as thoughtful as you want but if they arent entertaining people than whats the point? One Piece does exactly what Berserk and Monster did which is to have engaging, compelling characters, stories and background except it just does it in a different fashion. Simply because One Piece has a lot of humor doesn't make it any lesser of a manga and only for "children"(as if thats a bad thing?)

Have you ever watched Pixar movies?(Up, Wall-E) those are meant to be for children, but that doesnt stop them for being any more thought provoking, emotional, or compelling. In fact those movies are a lot better than most "adult movies",I dont mean porno, which I guess can be deep and penetrating .

ABOUT NARUTO VS OP

I think the topic is beaten to death, Naruto-tards have either never read OP, or for some reason dont like the art so they hate OP.

From someone who reads both and (also read Naruto first, and was sort of the starting point for my anime/manga life(unless you count DBZ)). I still think OP does a better job having a great chapter every week, Naruto seems really non-nonsensical and corny at times(i know it seems ironic for OP fan but OP is dramatic and serious when it has to be). Sasuke's character just seems like a joke, even I can write his dialogue's for the most part, Akatsuki seems like a joke organization having 99% of its members dead now. It just lacks the....overall driving force of the plot, i dont know if that makes sense, but OP always has a sense of direction and it makes sense to you.

Naruto has lost its sense of direction and has been a mess for the most of Part 2, with filler characters coming and dieing in an arc, chapters where nothing happens, plot being overly slow, long diatribes that bore you (I know every manga has parts where they explain the plan/ect but they are done stylistically and draw you in), bunch Uchiha shit that makes no sense. 
In Conclusion, I would Naruto to get to the point and just give me badass fights while doing it(like the Pain vs. Naruto arc, greatest arc in Part 2)


----------



## Cochise (Mar 5, 2010)

I love Sasuke-kun and Naruto-kun's story. All time classic.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 5, 2010)

Holy shit you fucking scrubs

This is 2010, quit comparing naruto one piece and bleach already

Christ


----------



## Superstars (Mar 5, 2010)

No one is more emo than Naruto Forums.


----------



## Ribbun (Mar 5, 2010)

One Piece.
It doesn't need serious face or art to make me emotional. 
In fact, I find the story and build-up that makes the sad-story part emotional.



Naruto's Gaara & Zabuza arc (all part 1) made me emotional so kudos to Kishimoto for that.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CBBEEmiGB_s[/YOUTUBE]

thread?


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 5, 2010)

> I read Berserk and Monster and I would still claim One Piece to be a superior SERIES



Heh 
*Spoiler*: __ 



HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE



*Spoiler*: __ 



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 5, 2010)

One Piece wins hand down in the emotional department, it's not much of a contest at all.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 6, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Heh
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



you made me actually lol.  GJ


----------



## Xnr (Mar 6, 2010)

And just to confirm by what I mean OPtardism - I don't mean people liking OP. It is those here that try to make me believe that creation for children is a masterpiece of never-seen-before quality and it should be read by any literate person. Observe a tard in action . When you can't argue because you lack the capacity to do so you neg. Complete waste of space this guys is .


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 6, 2010)

All of that is just gonna make it worst when OP popularity Backlashes.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 6, 2010)

Berserk can't be condoned but OP is better than Monster.


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)

LooneR said:


> And just to confirm by what I mean OPtardism - I don't mean people liking OP. It is those here that try to make me believe that creation for children is a masterpiece of never-seen-before quality and it should be read by any literate person. Observe a tard in action . When you can't argue because you lack the capacity to do so you neg. Complete waste of space this guys is .



Stop bitching. The same happened to me when I spoke ill of the GRATE SASUKE-SAMA.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 6, 2010)

yami said:


> I read Berserk and Monster and I would still claim One Piece to be a superior SERIES.



I'm a One Piece fan but, no. Just no.


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)

And One Piece has too many fuck ups to be as good as Berserk and Monster.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

MdB said:


> And One Piece has too many fuck ups to be as good as Berserk and Monster.



*cough* Impel Down *cough*


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> *cough* Amazon Lily _*&*_ Impel Down *cough*



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Neelon (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> *cough* Impel Down *cough*



Oh I'm not the only one who think that impel down was below average !

Tekken: And strangely enough, I'm the only one who enjoyed amazon lilly


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 6, 2010)

One Piece for me. For a lighthearted series...The sad parts really affect me more than any other series. And they are very well written.


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> *cough* Impel Down *cough*



Amazon Lily.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 6, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Oh I'm not the only one who think that impel down was below average !
> 
> Tekken: And strangely enough, I'm the only one who enjoyed amazon lilly



I'am the only one who hates this war, though. . .Man I miss the strawhats.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 6, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Oh I'm not the only one who think that impel down was below average !
> 
> Tekken: And strangely enough, I'm the only one who enjoyed amazon lilly


Nope, you're not the only one. I enjoyed it as well.

And you can't compare One Piece, a Shounen, with a Seinen like Monster and Berserk. One Piece may not be as good as Monster and Berserk, but I enjoy it the most so it's good enough for me (Tought I've only read Monster and not Berserk, but it doesn't really matter).


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2010)

One Piece is in no way as good as Berserk or Monster.

Sorry.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I'am the only one who hates this war, though. . .Man I miss the strawhats.



No your not.

Well, I don't hate it but right up until Ace was released it has been a disappointment of colossal proportions with many fundamental problems in the way it was handled. Being a mediorce arc while being hyped to be one of the best is not a good way to do things.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 6, 2010)

Is monster like berserk? I might read it if it is... Never heard of it before though.


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)

I always said that I disliked the execution of it.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Is monster like berserk? I might read it if it is... Never heard of it before though.



No it's not like Berserk.


----------



## firefist (Mar 6, 2010)

OP's artstyle isn't as "clean" and proportionate like other manga series, especially the character designs. So people find it hard to like it at first. If you can't like the artstyle you obviously won't feel any emotion during these scenes.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2010)

I still don't get how the hell anyone would find a scene less emotional because they don't like the artstyle.

I don't like Oda's artstyle, but I still found both Chopper's and the Skypeia flashbacks farly moving.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 6, 2010)

Firefist said:


> OP's artstyle isn't as "clean" and proportionate like other manga series, especially the character designs. So people find it hard to like it at first. If you can't like the artstyle you obviously won't feel any emotion during these scenes.



I _ like_ the art style and I find the emotion to be overdone juvenile tripe.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 6, 2010)

Monster was really awesome.

Read/Watch it, you won't regret it. It's some psychological shit, that is very well written.


----------



## firefist (Mar 6, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> I still don't get how the hell anyone would find a scene less emotional because they don't like the artstyle.
> 
> I don't like Oda's artstyle, but I still found both Chopper's and the Skypeia flashbacks farly moving.



storywise, these scenes are truly moving.
but I saw a small discussion a couple of pages ago, where it was said that the "too big mouths and overdoing" ruins the moment, which are also a part of the artstyle.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 6, 2010)

Firefist said:


> storywise, these scenes are truly moving.
> but I saw a small discussion a couple of pages ago, where it was said that the "too big mouths and overdoing" ruins the moment, which are also a part of the artstyle.



Yeah, that was me, still sticking to it. Hard to be moved when your laughing at dumb looney toons expression. Doesn't help that Oda generally can't do drama for shit. There are exceptions, but overall nah.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 6, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> You can't complain about it. You didn't read One Piece yourself. And yeah, I'm that guy from the other forum. I read both of them, unlike you.



Youre....that guy.....with the glasses ?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm telling you _Fruit's Basket_ had the best drama, people fuckin' stunnin these days


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2010)

Fruits Basket is terrible.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 6, 2010)

You hatin'


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2010)

No, it's just shit.

I haven't read many shojo, but NANA is so infinitely better than that tripe it's not even funny.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 6, 2010)

You know I jokin right?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 6, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> You know I jokin right?



I never know with you, mr faux intellectual.

Glad to know that though.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 6, 2010)

My intellect is always genuine


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2010)

Naruto had some good ones in pt1(Lee/Gai,Neji,Chouji... and K Gaiden too),in pt2 the only really emotional scene/chapter(so not even a long story) to me would be Jiraiya's death.

I'm going with OP stories.All of them were touching,and out of that list I like mostly Chopper's.


----------



## Neelon (Mar 6, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I'am the only one who hates this war, though. . .Man I miss the strawhats.



I don't hate it as much as Impel down or end of robin rescue arc.  Nevertheless, it annoyed me for the most part and I am really glad it is going to end very soon...Anyway these arcs are still leagues better than any arc of Naruto shippuden (To say on topic .)


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 6, 2010)

I would have to say one piece. At first I didn't feel any emotional attachment to the story or the characters (that changed once I saw it animated) but anyways the first flashback that made me cry was the norland the liar flashback and till this day it's the best flashback i've seen in One Piece by far.

Naruto had great potential and hell if kishi just stuck with what he was going in part 1 and didn't try and make this a badly written KILLBILL I may have had a differnt outlook on the matter.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree with the people talking about the open mouths, etc. It is that and the snots that makes scenes repulsive rather than emotional. 

And to the OP tards. Neg me as much as you can but you lack the brain capacity to argue so I am truly sorry for you.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

LooneR said:


> I agree with the people talking about the open mouths, etc. It is that and the snots that makes scenes repulsive rather than emotional.
> 
> And to the OP tards. Neg me as much as you can but you lack the brain capacity to argue so I am truly sorry for you.



The OPtards do lack brain capacity.

Then again, I'm guessing you do too.

Can I neg both?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 6, 2010)

LooneR said:


> I agree with the people talking about the open mouths, etc. It is that and the snots that makes scenes repulsive rather than emotional.
> 
> And to the OP tards. Neg me as much as you can but you lack the brain capacity to argue so I am truly sorry for you.



So says the one who revenge negs.

Seems I got to you.

Also, lol negged for 10.


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)

LooneR said:


> I agree with the people talking about the open mouths, etc. It is that and the snots that makes scenes repulsive rather than emotional.
> 
> And to the OP tards. Neg me as much as you can but you lack the brain capacity to argue so I am truly sorry for you.



wuzzman's victimized offspring

negged


----------



## Sylar (Mar 6, 2010)

LooneR said:
			
		

> I agree with the people talking about the open mouths, etc. It is that and the snots that makes scenes repulsive rather than emotional.
> 
> And to the OP tards. Neg me as much as you can but you lack the brain capacity to argue so I am truly sorry for you.


I shouldn't laugh at that but I can't help it. :rofl


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

MdB said:


> wuzzman's victimized offspring



Forgot about wuzzman, since he doesn't post here much anymore. Jugger and Superstars are now the resident OP hating idiots.

As for OP fantards, this thread is full of their posts.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh shit, neg shoot out.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 6, 2010)

MdB said:


> wuzzman's victimized offspring
> 
> negged


Watch out, he'll revenge neg you.

I don't see how you'll be able to live without those ten points.



C. Hook said:


> As for OP fantards, this thread is full of their posts.



One Piece> Berserk and Monster summarizes their stupidity quite nicely.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> One Piece> Berserk and Monster summarizes their stupidity quite nicely.





What about One Piece>21st century boys? There's probably someone believing that.


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Forgot about wuzzman, since he doesn't post here much anymore. Jugger and Superstars are now the resident OP hating idiots.
> 
> As for OP fantards, this thread is full of their posts.



Superstars? Who's that? I do know a Phenom and WHITEBEARDOH, but no Superstars.

And Jugger likes To-Love Ru, who cares what he thinks. He's a BADASS MANGA READER, remember?


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

Superstars 

God, this guy was the troll I ever meet here...he doesn't even try to justify his statements.


----------



## MdB (Mar 6, 2010)

It's Phenomenal.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 6, 2010)

No ones read , which saddens me so.


----------



## Xnr (Mar 6, 2010)

^^
I have. It's very good actually and I read just because that was the only good manga that I was sure had finished. But this is turning out into another one of those offtopic threads that I feel I was stupid to involve myself into.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2010)

MdB said:


> It's Phenomenal.



Seems more like WHITEBEARD to me.

Both are homo's either way.


----------



## MdB (Mar 7, 2010)

At first I thought he was Wiggerlicious.

But yeah, HERE COMES A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) indeed.


----------



## Teach (Mar 7, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Seems more like WHITEBEARD to me.
> 
> Both are homo's either way.



WHITEBEARD liked One Piece. It's Phenom.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2010)

Where is Wesley nowadays anyway?

Gone to try and make another section his home? He's already tried and failed in like 5.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 7, 2010)

Beelzebub/Psyren > Naruto/One Piece. I read spoilers for Naruto and One Piece but i never read spoilers for Beelze or Psyren, these two are awesome manga and i hope it never gets really popular and just stays where it is now because once it does get popular the author makes shit for the people and not for the sake of the story.


----------



## Teach (Mar 7, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Beelzebub/Psyren > Naruto/One Piece. I read spoilers for Naruto and One Piece but i never read spoilers for Beelze or Psyren, these two are awesome manga and i hope it never gets really popular and just stays where it is now because once it does get popular the author makes shit for the people and not for the sake of the story.



You gotta be joking.


----------



## MdB (Mar 7, 2010)

Teach said:


> WHITEBEARD liked One Piece. It's Phenom.



Phenom likes One Piece too.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 7, 2010)

I dropped beelzebub after 15 chapters

The rinse and repeat shounen jokes (which apparently are s00 funy lol0l0lolol!), the just plain bad character designs (holy fuck black haired ichigo and gothic lolita never seen that one before. And while we're on this topic the artist needs to learn some anatomy; those hands are negima level) and the delinquent stereotypes is just dfvefw3egew. Basically everything it has to offer, I've seen already. Oh yeah and the fact that there were pairing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) after the first 4 chapters didn't help. At all. 

I suppose that's an instant seller for jump standards but it never appealed to me. Unless it somehow got better within these past 30 chapters


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 7, 2010)

Beelzebub is very bland, by the book crap.

I suppose that explains why it's so popular on these boards.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2010)

What is Beelzebub even about?


----------



## Panos (Mar 7, 2010)

Sanjis story is better than anything Naruto has ever offered. It has become now a story of who is godlier with no limits. That affects the story as a whole.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 7, 2010)

Btw it has a fun concept but piss poor execution in every regard.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't really like op, but at least Oda making shounenish epic adventure and understands this well. 
The fuck is Masashi doing?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

MdB said:


> But yeah, HERE COMES A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) indeed.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0xSiLbe43E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MdB (Mar 7, 2010)

You're a douchebag.


----------



## Pickindazys (Mar 7, 2010)

one piece- 99

naruto- 23


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

MdB said:


> You're a douchebag.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRpYP1zhAU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smasharoo (Mar 7, 2010)

Is this even a discussion? One Piece is better hands down. I thought the first part Naruto was excellent, but everything went to shits in the second part. One Piece just keeps on rolling through all 575 chapters. I thought there was a general agreement that One Piece is superior to Naruto???


----------



## MdB (Mar 7, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRpYP1zhAU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

You know your pretty cute when your angry


----------



## EbaForeva (Mar 7, 2010)

Naruto was emotional, but now it's just plain emo.


----------



## MdB (Mar 7, 2010)

Ralphy♥ said:


> You know your pretty cute when your angry



You must be pretty stupid then for a faux-intellectual if you thought that made me angry.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

MdB said:


> You must be pretty stupid then for a faux-intellectual if you thought that made me angry.




[divshare]myId=8759987-ad3[/divshare]​


----------



## MdB (Mar 7, 2010)

snorlax.jpg


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

MdB said:


> snorlax.jpg


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHozn0YXAeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MdB (Mar 7, 2010)

snorlax.jpg


----------



## yami (Mar 7, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Heh
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



If you read the rest of the post, What I meant by that was that, in consistency OP is superior. I LOVE Berserk, but the only reason I cant even recommend it to people is because the damn thing only comes out with 10 chapters a year, and a lot of them dont do anything for the plot. Where as OP comes out with 56 chapters a year, and every chapter is interesting and unique. If Berserk could do that, then it would be far superior.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 7, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> Beelzebub/Psyren > Naruto/One Piece. I read spoilers for Naruto and One Piece but i never read spoilers for Beelze or Psyren, these two are awesome manga and i hope it never gets really popular and just stays where it is now because once it does get popular the author makes shit for the people and not for the sake of the story.



Looks like someone hasn't read Toriko.


----------

